# Boxwood problems



## wbender (Dec 30, 2006)

The outer leaves of my exposed boxwoods have turned brown. This happened during the fall and may have been due to them getting dry or wind burnt. The same plants in protected areas are thriving. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## BIGSTEVE (Jan 24, 2007)

I HAVE TWO WORDS FOR YOU: WILT PRUF........Your boxwoods need to be treated with an antitranspirant just like arbovitaes do to prevent drying out in winter months.


----------



## Rtom45 (Jan 24, 2007)

What bigsteve said.


----------



## Richard J (Feb 11, 2007)

*They need help*

Wind burn,ice damage need to wilt proof them or wrap with burlap.

Richard J


----------

